# temperament



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the temperament between the Classis American Pitbull Terrier and the American Bully different???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cindy1979 said:


> Is the temperament between the Classis American Pitbull Terrier and the American Bully different???


No, they are both supposed to be very friendly towards humans, as HA is considered unsound in both breeds. Am Bullies are much less DA though and get along with most other dogs, as a rule. An ABKC show can have up to 200 intact males all in close quarters with each other and it is rare to see two dogs trying to tear each other apart... Not saying it hasn't happened though. There are DA bullies, but not like you see with APBTs.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

every dogs temperment is different... but I think there is a bit of a diff.

the traditional dogs i own a very very hyper and high stung, a bit more fearless.

and the bullys I have owned in the past were more layed back.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It depends on the individual dog and the way it is bred...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I love my layed back bullies. My girl just goes with the flow......I couldn't handle a high strung game dog. Well I could handle one.....just prefer not to.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok....The American Bully is more lay back and the APBT is more high energy??? Right?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cindy1979 said:


> Ok....The American Bully is more lay back and the APBT is more high energy??? Right?


As Patches said, it depends on the dog and the way it was bred. Every dog is different. My previous statement was a generalization.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay..thank you for the information.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

From what I have read the Am Bully is like a typical dog. Laid back and goes with the flow will run around but doesnt needs tons of exercise. The APBT needs to be worked and alot. They are not for everyone. If you dont lke to constantly watch for signs from your dog that they might blow a gasket then they are not for you.


----------

